# Hi from Spain



## buddah (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi there, guys

This is buddah from Spain. I recently bought the 1.8t TTC (80.000kms, year 2002) and... I have just fell in love with her.
I come from the two wheel-world (proudly own a Honda CBR 600 which I enjoy in the circuits) and feel kind of newbie in the four-wheel scene.

Ok, I'd better cut the talking and show some pics of my cutie (talkin' about the car! :mrgreen: )...

(Just one more thing: sorry for my poor english!)

Vintage look:


LOMO effect:


Warm filter:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome youe English is 100% better than my Spanish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hola , see I knew having half a team of Spanish speaking players would come in useful.


----------



## buddah (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcoming!!

All of you seem to be big motorfans (or that's what I guess for what I've read), so let me show some photos of me riding my CBR in Ricardo Tormo's circuit
(@Valencia, Spain). Hope it's not too offtopic 


























Any of you are two-wheel riders too?


----------



## buddah (Sep 16, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Hola , see I knew having half a team of Spanish speaking players would come in useful.


What is your team?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Newcastle :roll:


----------

